# RB engine and gearbox in an R35?



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

In the "VR38DETT VS RB26DETT" thread, gtrlux asks if anyone, if given the possibility, would swap their RB engines for an VR engine. Now, lets reverse that question.

If you were ever to own an R35, would you swap the VR engine and transmission for an RB engine and transmission, if possible (and reasonable)?


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

why Would you? surley you buy a R35 for what it is ???


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

see_no_evo said:


> why Would you? surley you buy a R35 for what it is ???


because some people like to be different I would think  wheres the fun in being just another skyline/gtr


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I guess if you were after 4-figure bhp you might swap, since the RB26 engine/transmission configuration is more proven and has more support but for anything under 700bhp, why would you?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

how could you do it anyway? You couldn't swap the transmission into it. You probably couldn't swap the engine either unless you highly butchered the car.


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

Unless you spent all your cash on buying the car, completely smashed the engine with a huge repair bill to replace (say £20k), and you wanted your 35 back on the road, might be a good choice?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

still hung up on the thought of somehow attaching the R35 transaxle to my RB26 - that would be the perfect combination in my book.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> still hung up on the thought of somehow attaching the R35 transaxle to my RB26 - that would be the perfect combination in my book.


Only if it could handle the power. The way I see it 500-600bhp out of the VR is going to have way more area under the dyno graph than 500-600bhp out of an RB. Above 500-600bhp its highly possible the R35 gearbox will be toast anyway.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

borat52 said:


> Only if it could handle the power. The way I see it 500-600bhp out of the VR is going to have way more area under the dyno graph than 500-600bhp out of an RB. Above 500-600bhp its highly possible the R35 gearbox will be toast anyway.


So long as you keep the torque around 600lbft, it could handle 700bhp.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

1 step forward 2 steps back


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> still hung up on the thought of somehow attaching the R35 transaxle to my RB26 - that would be the perfect combination in my book.


I don't see how that would be possible with 2 drive shafts required 

???

How would any of this be feasible or worth the effort? 

The drivelines between the BNR series and CBA series are not remotely similar. 

This would be a Monster Garage project.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> So long as you keep the torque around 600lbft, it could handle 700bhp.


thats a good point actually, the RB will almost certainly make less torque than the VR across the range, so a high reving RB would probably be ok with the R35 gearbox. Of course fittting it all together would be a challenge.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> No


explain.....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Why would anyone want to 20 fit year old technology in that car ,it's retarded .


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

not enough cubes of torque to shift 1800kg`s effectively. i reckon it would be aweful but an interesting project. might look funky under the hood with a big single.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess for people who still want a manual in their R35 it could be an option. Otherwise, keep your GR6.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

stealth said:


> Why would anyone want to 20 fit year old technology in that car ,it's retarded .


+1, but each to his own.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

mickv said:


> +1, but each to his own.


+2 It's your personal choice.

If you want to be persistent go ahead.

You will never win from a DCT box with your 20 year old technology!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd rather see a 35 engine in a 33/34


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd rather have the R35 Gearbox in my R32.

I'm not the worlds biggest fan of the downgrading R35 idea. I think the R35 GTR stands out as a epic vehicle all on it's own merit. No need to change the mechanics of it (maybe the external styling a touch) but not the mechanics.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd rather see a new thread than a resurrected 3 year old one if that makes sense


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

In the early days there was a lot of disbelief as to the performance of the R35 GT-R. How could such a heavy car be so fast? I always felt that a lot of this was down to the gearbox and recently I swapped Performance Box logs with a friend of mine who has a 650 BHP R33 Skyline.

Here are the logs of us going off the line at Goodwood. Red is the R33 & Blue the R35. Speed is the smooth curve & the other traces are the Longitudal G.



So in first gear nothing in it, however look at the time wasted in the 1st to 2nd & 2nd to 3rd gearchanges. R35 gets to 100 in 7.5 seconds and the R33 in 9.4 seconds.

Anyone still want a manual box?


Rich


----------

